# It Has NOT Been A Good Day



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

I woke up after an awful nights sleep and had to get up and ready for college (early mornings=bad mood) and as I was getting ready I don't know what happened but I started having pains down my arm from my shoulder down to my fingers. At first I thought I'd slept on my arm but it didn't go away.

I went to college and tried to get on with it but an hour in I was in pain and it was getting worse.

We had a sub teacher who told me to try my best and write what I could and I did but the writing was making the pain worse and I ended up crying because I was in total agony.

Yup. Crying.

And now I feel so embarrased. I know I couldn't help it but I just feel like a bit of a wuss and it's always cringeworthy crying in front of people.

So I went to first aid and they sent me home where my mum made me go to the doctors.

(Noooooooo! I hate the doctors, I'd rather be ill and not go lol)

So I went and they told me I have inflammed tendons in my arm which is causing the pain from my shoulder to my fingers and the numbness in my hand. They gave me some pain killers and sent me home and told me if it isn't gone in a couple of days to a week I have to go back.

They also told me I was, under no cir***stance, to write or draw for 7 days.

Considering I study art and media at college I think I may have a problem






So it's been a rubbish day. I'm having to click the mouse and type with my left hand and let my right hand rest on a cushion to keep the circulation going.

So, I'm pretty fed up now.

I'm not even allowed to go into college tomorrow incase in gets knocked.

Sorry, just needed a good old winge


----------



## internetchick (Oct 14, 2008)

Aaaww Katie I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats sucks Katie, 7 days isn't that long mind, at least you can sleep all day tomorrow



Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

Ouch, what happened to your arm Katie? if the pain isnt a result of sleeping on it, did the doctors tell you what caused it?

It will feel better soon, im sure. Just get some rest, and don't worry about anything, things have their way of working out on their own



everything will be ok!

Pamper that arm haha, hope it feels much better soon


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww sweetie I'm so sorry! Did the doctor explain why maybe this happened?


----------



## Lucy (Oct 14, 2008)

ohh thats awful!! i hope it gets better soon!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww thanks guys!

And yeah Laura, I'm looking forward to sleeping tomorrow lol





7 days is actually quite a long time for me not to be able to draw...I can't remember the last time I didn't draw something for that long. It's gunna be strange. Nerdy but true lol

Nury &amp; Adrienne, I have absolutley no idea what I did! I can't even remember knocking it or anything, I'm pretty sure I didn't sleep on it either. My doctor didn't give me many answers, just the pills lol They're not very informative in my doctors surgery





I'm already stressing out a tiny bit less than I did before, I was thinking I'd be behind on my media notes but my friend has told be that apparantly you can get these little electronic things to type your work on from my college if you have a bad arm or something so like you said Nury, things have a way of working out.

I'm still a bit worried in case anyone knocks my arm, I don't have a bandage on it (they didn't give me one at the doctors so I'm not sure if I'm supposed to have one or not) so people won't realise.

And then I'll probably cry again if it gets knocked. Tbh, that's the worst part of the story. I'm so embarrased lol


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I do you hope you feel better soon


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks! I'll never take typing with my right hand for granted ever again


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't be embarrassed. Things like that happen. Like everyone has mentioned you just need to take it easy and try not to stress too much about it. You'll be ok


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

ouch!!! sounds painful! at least you can read!

Edward cullen here you come!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Johnnie! I'm just gunna try not to think about it and hope the memory of it goes away lol

I just need to keep myself busy while my arm heals up...thank god for mut 'cos by tomorrow afternoon I'll be going crazy haha


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch!!! sounds painful! at least you can read!
Edward cullen here you come!

LOL! I never thought of that!


----------



## MACGin (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow...I hope you feel better! You might look into the supplement called MSM...it is supposed to help with tendon issues and is amazing stuff!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 15, 2008)

awww that sux hun....maybe get a arm sling so ur amr can rest in that and just a reminder to ppl that it does hurt lol....hopefully it heals soon hun...


----------



## Shelley (Oct 15, 2008)

Aww.. I'm sorry your in pain. Inflammed tendons are painful. Take it easy with the arm and also applying an ice pack may give you some relief. I hope the pain eases soon and if anything changes its best to see the doctor. I know.. I dislike some doctors as well. Please keep us updated. Hugs.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks you guys



I'm gunna put some ice on my elbow in a bit. The only problem is that I don't know if the problem is in my wrist, elbow or shoulder so I'll have to alternate with the ice pack lol





I'm staying home today on mut and watching tv so I shouldn't get too bored. I hate being home when I should be at college though, it feels weird and daytime tv sucks





I really hope it gets better sharpish, I hate going to see the doctor lol Right now I'm wondering if I should put a support bandage on my wrist to give it a bit of support or if that'll make it seize up...


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Aww Katie!! That's terrible!! Better step away from the keyboard and stop typing!! Lol. Ever try one of those elbow arm bands.. I'm using one because my arm injury won't go away.. 2 weeks now.. Ibuprofen, sports cream and heat.. Hope it heals up quickly!!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Karren! I think I might try an arm support and I've been taking Ibruprofen that the doctor gave me.

As for typing and clicking, I'm doing it all with my left hand which is unbelievably slow and frustrating


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope you feel better. Just be sure to rest your arm!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 15, 2008)

I deal cards for a living and I know first hand how painful that condition is. Rest up and I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Angela! Ouch, I can't imagine dealing cards with inflammed tendons!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh Katie, that sounds horrible, I really hope you feel better soon and like someone said MSM is a great supplement for the joints, I will start taking it soon


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ouchies! You poor thing! Rest up and read away like Rosie suggested! I hope it starts feeling better, there is nothing worse than having to lay around in pain!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 16, 2008)

Feel better, Katers






Good excuse to make your Mom be your slave for the week.


----------



## girlo (Oct 16, 2008)

tendonitis is horribly painful. I'm sorry u are going through this. Give your arm some rest and i hope u feel better soon!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I went to college today and it was rubbish. I can't write so I have to use an electronic typing thing (looks like a spell checker rather than a laptop) and it's really annoying.

I have an RE test tomorrow too so I don't know what I'm gunna do.

My arm's still aching. I can't wait for the weekend so I can rest it properly.

And lol Celly, I think my Mum feels a bit guilty because when I got up on Tuesday and told her my arm was hurting she told me to go to college (I think she thought I was trying to skive off



) and then when I ended up seeing a doctor she was like "Oh crap, you weren't kidding!"

She knows I'm serious when I go to the doctors, that doesn't happen unless I'm seriously ill lol


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 18, 2008)

Update: My arm feels much better today. It's still aching (I'm guessing that'll go away soon) but I can use it which is good because I haven't been able to use it at all (one handed cooking is hard!



)

So hopefully the aching will be gone in the next couple of days and my arm will be back to normal.

Thanks for all the nice messages


----------



## daer0n (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL about your mom's comment Katie! parents always thinking their kids are faking





I'm glad to [read] that your arm is doing much better Katie, i still wonder how that happened..but its great that you are able to use it again! You just never take your limbs for granted when something like this happened.

I hurt my back badly two months ago, i just woke up with a pretty much "broken back" feeling, and it hurt sooo much i could barely walk! just from sleeping in a bad position, go figure..the pain didnt go away until after three months...i couldn't workout propperly, bending over was awfully painful, im glad i got my back, back! LOL! will never take it for granted anymore...


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL yeah you just don't realise how much you take for granted.

As for how I hurt my arm, I'm still none the wiser





I've sprained my back in my sleep before too. Oh god, let's not get into my injuries



haha!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 20, 2008)

Katie, I'm glad your arm is feeling better.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Shelley!


----------

